# brancher des enceintes de monitoring?



## marabouma (6 Avril 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Voila je souhaiterais acquérir une paire d'enceintes M-AUDIO BX5A ENCEINTE DE MONITORING BI-AMPLIFIEE 75 WATTS sur mon iMac alu.
En faite ce que je recherche c'est une écoute plutôt audiophile de mes cd enregistrer en Lowless..
Alors que je me promenais dans mon magasin de musique proche de chez moi, j'ai entendu un superbe rendu de ces enceintes qui était brancher a un PC, ce qui me pousse à les acheter mais je ne vois pas comment les brancher sur mon mac.
Pouvez vous m'aider?


----------



## elsueco (6 Avril 2008)

renseigne toi dans le magasin
mais pour avoir un super rendu de son il te suffit de brancher la sortie audio de ton ordi sur un ampli, c'est ce que j'ai chez moi, et le son est terrible.
J'espere que tu n'es pas timide et que tu iras demandé a ton vendeur comment qu'il a fait.


----------



## Al_Copett (6 Avril 2008)

Elles doivent se connecter sur la sortie audio de iMac par une prise jack 3,5 mm (ou mini-jack comme la dénomme Apple) qui est repérée par un logo de casque au dos de ta machine.


----------



## dambo (7 Avril 2008)

attention toutefois aux enceintes de monitoring ! tout le monde n'aime pas le son et on peut vite s'en lasser !!!!

ce type d'enceinte est idéal pour resituer certaines fréquences et faire de l'enregistrement dans de bonnes conditions, en général, on adapte ensuite les enregistrements en mettant plus de basses / plus d'aigus pour que ça rende pas trop mal sur des enceintes de mauvaises qualités / autoradios / poste radio ... et evidemment ça ne rend plus pareil sur les enceintes de monitoring ...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

dambo a dit:


> attention toutefois aux enceintes de monitoring ! tout le monde n'aime pas le son et on peut vite s'en lasser !!!!
> 
> ce type d'enceinte est idéal pour restituer certaines fréquences et faire de l'enregistrement dans de bonnes conditions, en général, on adapte ensuite les enregistrements en mettant plus de basses / plus d'aigus pour que ça rende pas trop mal sur des enceintes de mauvaises qualités / autoradios / poste radio ... et evidemment ça ne rend plus pareil sur les enceintes de monitoring ...



ce n'est pas faux, des enceintes de monitoring se doivent être le plus neutre possible (évitant de typer le son) honnêtement M-audio correspond à un bon rapport qualité/prix ce sont des enceintes de monitoring entrée de gamme, ne t'attend pas à d'énorme perf.

sinon tu parles de mettre des enceintes de type audiophile pour une meilleur écoute de tes titres lowless (lossless non ?) une enceinte de type audiophile n'est pas une Maudio


----------

